# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  نصب فریم ورک yii  با wamp (حل شد)

## هزاره سوم

سلام
من میخوام این فریم ورک رو نصب کنم و یه پروژه جدید ایجاد کنم ولی تا الان با xamp  کار نکردم 
این فریم ورک با ومپ کار میکنه؟
چجوری میشه یه پروژه جدید ایجاد کرد؟

----------


## MMSHFE

هیچ فرقی نمیکنه. با هر محیطی میتونید کار کنید. فقط کافیه مسیرها رو توی Path ویندوز تعریف کنید. روی My Computer کلیک راست کرده و گزینه Properties رو انتخاب کنید. در قسمت Advanced روی Enironment Variables کلیک کرده و در فهرست پایین، گزینه Path رو پیدا کنید و Edit رو بزنید و در انتهای مسیر، عبارت زیر رو بنویسید:
;C:\wampp\php;C:\yii\framework
و به جای این دو مسیر، به ترتیب مسیر فایل اجرایی php.exe و مسیر کپی کردن پوشه فریمورک yii (در حقیقت پوشه framework داخلش و نه خود پوشه اصلی) رو وارد کنید. حالا میتونید به شکل زیر توی Command Prompt پروژه جدید بسازین:
yiic webapp C:\wamp\helloworld

----------


## هزاره سوم

برای ساختن پروژه همین چیزی که نوشتین رو نوشتم توی cammand ولی پیغام میده که نمیشه

----------


## MMSHFE

مسیر Path ویندوز رو به شکل درست تنظیم کردین یا نه؟ دقیقاً متن خطا چیه؟ اگه مشکل دارین توی تنظیم کردنش، TeamViewer بدین براتون تنظیمش کنم.

----------


## هزاره سوم

مسیر رو همونی که شما دادین گذاشتم
 ارور :
'yiic' is not recognized as an internal or external command,operable program or batch

----------


## MMSHFE

خوب مسیرها رو دقیقاً همونی که من گفتم نباید بدین که. باید همونطور که گفتم، ببینید php.exe توی چه پوشه ای از wamp هست (معمولاً Wamp نسخه PHP رو هم به مسیر اضافه میکنه) و همچنین مسیر که پوشه framework از پوشه yii روی سیستم شماست رو باید بجای مسیر دوم بنویسید. این مسیرها باید در ادامه مسیرهای قبلی سیستمتون اضافه بشن و ; اولش هم لازمه باشه.

----------


## هزاره سوم

بله ،اشتباه از اونجا بود
ممنون درست شد
فقط یه چیزی من هر وقت بخوام یه پروژه جدید درست کنم باید از همین مسیر برم؟

----------


## MMSHFE

نه دیگه یکبار مسیرها درست شده. فقط هربار کافیه توی Command Prompt بنویسید yiic webapp C:\wamp\www\yourProjectName

----------


## هزاره سوم

نه منظورم همینکه از Command Prompt برای ساخت پروژه استفاده کنیم بود
چرا باید از این مسیر برای ساخت یه پروژه جدید استفاده کرد؟
من قبلا با CI یه خورده کار کرده بودم ولی از همون نرم افزاری که واسه کد نویسی استفاده میکردم یه پروژه توی مسیر ومپ ایجاد میکردم...ولی این از Command Prompt برای ساخت پروژه استفاده میکنه

----------


## MMSHFE

ببینید، دستور yiic webapp میاد پروژه Skeleton رو برای شما میسازه (که به این کار Scaffolding) میگن و دیگه نیاز نیست شما همه پوشه ها و ساختار لازم برای کارکرد صحیح MVC و... رو بسازین. توی CI چون فریمورک نسبتاً خالی هست، همه چیز رو خودتون میسازین. اینجا هم میتونید بسازید ولی دردسر داره و این دستور، شما رو از زحمت ساخت اسکلت اولیه پروژه بی نیاز میکنه و بعد، شما برحسب نیازتون میاین تغییرش میدین. الآن هم توی Zend Studio و NetBeans و... میتونید با ساخت یک پروژه جدید از نوع PHP Application from Existing Source Code و انتخاب پوشه پروژه خودتون، به راحتی یک پروژه جدید از روی فایلهای ساخته شده، تولید کنید.

----------


## هزاره سوم

ببخشید میشه بگید چجوری میشه با نرم افزار aptana مسیر پوشه و پروژه رو پیدا کرد و بهش دسترسی داشت؟

----------


## MMSHFE

دو راه دارین:
1- انتخاب Import از منوی File و انتخاب General و بعد Existing Folder as New Project و انتخاب مسیر و نوع پروژه در مرحله های بعدی
2- انتخاب Window و بعد Show View و بعد Project Explorer و پیدا کردن پوشه در روی کامپیوترتون در بخش Project Explorer و کلیک راست روی پوشه و انتخاب Promote to Project

----------


## persianboy1993

من در مسیر http://localhost/yii/web/ با همچین اروری روبرو شدم : *Invalid Configuration – yii\base\InvalidConfigException**yii\web\Request::cookieValidationKey must be configured with a secret key.*

----------


## MRmoon

دوست عزیز یک تاپیک جدا بزنید بهتره!!

برید به فایل config و cookieValidationKey مقدارش رو تنظیم کنید.

----------


## هزاره سوم

من همین ارور رو دوباره دارم ولی نمیدونم مشکل کجاست
(بعد از مدت ها اومدم سمت اییی)
توی تنظیمات ویندوز واسه فایل php درست زدم واسه yii نمیدونم درست زدم یا نه..
یکی میشه بگه درسته یا نه.

پوشه فریم ورک من توی این ادرس هست

C:\wamp\www\basic


یعنی پوشه basic همون پوشه ای هست که اکسترکت کردم.
C:\wamp\www\basic;
اینو توی تنظیمات ویندوز دادم.ایا درسته؟

----------


## saeedjafari

با سلام وقت بخیر
من با زمپ و استافده از فیلم آموزشی آقای سیفی زاده اینو بر روی ابونتو نصب کردم.
اما تو قسمتی که میخاستم واگرانت رو آپ کنم با این اررور مواجه هستم:


C:\vm_yii2>vagrant up
Bringing machine 'default' up with 'virtualbox' provider...
==> default: Importing base box 'precise32'...
==> default: Matching MAC address for NAT networking...
==> default: Setting the name of the VM: vm_yii2_default_1486395837139_24299
==> default: Clearing any previously set network interfaces...
There was an error while executing `VBoxManage`, a CLI used by Vagrant
for controlling VirtualBox. The command and stderr is shown below.

Command: ["hostonlyif", "create"]

Stderr: VBoxManage.exe: error: Assertion failed: [SUCCEEDED(hrc)] at 'D:\tinderb
ox\win-4.0\src\VBox\Main\src-server\HostImpl.cpp' (1106) in Host::CreateHostOnly
NetworkInterface.
VBoxManage.exe: error: COM RC = E_ACCESSDENIED (0x80070005).
VBoxManage.exe: error: Please contact the product vendor!
VBoxManage.exe: error: Details: code E_FAIL (0x80004005), component Host, interf
ace IHost, callee IUnknown
Context: "CreateHostOnlyNetworkInterface (hif.asOutParam(), progress.asOutParam(
))" at line 64 of file VBoxManageHostonly.cpp
0%...10%...20%...30%...40%...50%...60%...70%...80%  ...90%...100%

C:\vm_yii2>

----------


## mihan123

فریم ورک yii یا دیگر فریم ورک های php روی هاست اشتراکی هم نصب میشن و میشه از اونها استفاده کرد؟

----------


## charcharkh

بله چرا نشه ؟؟!!!

----------

